
Computer-based personality judgments are more accurate than those made by humans - acoravos
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25583507
======
bob_theslob646
>This study compares the accuracy of human and computer-based personality
judgments, using a sample of 86,220 volunteers who completed a 100-item
personality questionnaire. We show that (i) computer predictions based on a
generic digital footprint (Facebook Likes) are more accurate (r = 0.56) than
those made by the participants' Facebook friends using a personality
questionnaire (r = 0.49); (ii) computer models show higher interjudge
agreement; and (iii) computer personality judgments have higher external
validity when predicting life outcomes such as substance use, political
attitudes, and physical health; for some outcomes, they even outperform the
self-rated personality scores.

I have never heard of a personality judgement test for hiring, but I guess
subconsciously we currently do so? Who knew?

Full text link :
[http://www.pnas.org/content/112/4/1036.long](http://www.pnas.org/content/112/4/1036.long)

